# Bikepark Mitfahrgelgenheit ab Regensburg



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2013)

Moin miteinander,
für die nächsten 4 Wochen suche ich Mitfahrgelegenheiten in die Bikeparks der Umgebung. Einen oder mehrere Tage, eher am Wochende, aber wenn ich rechtzeitig bescheid weiß, geht bestimmt auch mal in der Woche.
Spritgeld ist selbstverständlich.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2013)

Niemand? Würde andersrum jemand mitwollen? Würde dann versuchen am WE einen Firmenwagen zu kriegen. Ginge aber nur spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2013)

Niemand?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2013)

kommendes Wochenende eher nicht, evtl. das Wochenende drauf. Von Nürnberg an den Geisskopf fährt man ja doch recht nahe an Regensburg vorbei


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. September 2013)

Wäre dabei, wenns nicht ultra eklig ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. September 2013)

Wetter sieht ja ganz passabelaus. Wie siehts aus am WE?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. September 2013)

Morgen kann ich um ~10Uhr jemanden aufgabeln. Fahre bis Liftschluss. Platz: bis zu 4 Leute.

Melden: Bis 23:00 hier.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2013)

Fahr morgen wahrscheinlich nach spicak fallst ne Beschäftigung suchst


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2013)

Klar. Hollst du mich in Haamburg ab? 
Bayern-Zeit ist leider vorbei


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2013)

ok ... mächtige Berge gibt's ja dort net grad


----------



## Deleted176932 (22. September 2014)

noch aktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

